#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Puducherry btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Puducherry Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Puducherry Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
NIT Puducherry Admission:* JEE Mains.

*
CONNECTIVITY :*

*Nearest Airport :* Tiruchirapalli International Airport
*Distance from Airport :* 162km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Karaikal Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 3km

*NIT Puducherry Branches In Engineering:
*

Electronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringComputer Science Engineering

*National Institute of Technology Puducherry Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014:
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6054
44480

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
84592
113168

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
156108
247645

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
261673
261673

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1298
6829

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
152319
152319

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
7253
13998

SC Rank
All India Candidate
29490
33411

ST Rank
All India Candidate
108683
108683

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
30069
72886

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
77549
126718

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
261786
360594

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5516
9872

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10918
15399

SC Rank
All India Candidate
54336
65107

ST Rank
All India Candidate
110537
110537

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18223
56031

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
797773
797773

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
83441
134299

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
279589
325168

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
685717
685717

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6276
8994

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11903
14100

SC Rank
All India Candidate
38897
42448

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
893779
893779

ST Rank
All India Candidate
96046
96046

*Mechanical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12880.1
51464

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
66836
116533

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
133130
332520

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4899
10143

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10883
14115

SC Rank
All India Candidate
36256
63260

ST Rank
All India Candidate
112639
112639



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments
*

*FEE STRUCTURE**:
*
*A. INSTITUTE FEES (SEMESTER)
*
8800 excluding CSAB fee of 40000 for all category students except SC/ST.

*B. HOSTEL FEES**:*
*Sl. No.*
*Items Of Fees*
*Amount*

1
One time fee for hostel room advance (refundable)
4000

2
Establishment Charges
4000

3
Room rent (payable each semester)
6000

4
Mess Charges for Semester
11000

*Total Hostel Fees*
*25000*



*
PLACEMENTS*: NA

*NIT Puducherry Engineering Placements:

**Top Recruiters:*


AmazonIBMZohoSamsungInfosysL&T InfotechL&T ConstructionABBRamcoPolarisWorldQuant

*NIT Puducherry Campus & Intra Facilities*:

Due to the lack of infrastructure, it is currently functioning in Arignar Anna Government Arts and Science College. Land for the construction of the new campus had already been confiscated near village puvam(256 acres) and is yet to be transferred from the Pondicherry government to NITPY.
*
NIT Puducherry Address:* 

NH 45A, Karaikal, Pondicherry, India.





  Similar Threads: KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Puducherry btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

